

538:  Why S&P's ratings are substandard and porous - jbooth
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/08/why-s-p-s-ratings-are-substandard-and-porous/?hp

======
_delirium
It looks like the bond market has decided to ignore them in this case:
interest rates on U.S. debt are _down_ following the downgrade, as people are
buying them up, not selling them off.

